# Burstner rear body panel



## McCarrots (Mar 13, 2013)

Burstner Ixeo IT664. new September 2012. Looking at the rear panel from the outside you can clearly see the shape of the support framework 
Mentioned this to the motorhome dealer and was told that's the way Burstner are? Any one else with this problem


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Burstner Panels*

Yes,we have a Burstner Aviano which we bought new in 2008 and yes when its clean and shiny you can see the shape of the back panels.
Your dealer is not lying, don,t worry just enjoy it.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Also visible on our van - registered in Dec 09.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

I try not to look to hard.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The skeleton of vans built on a timber framework is detectable on most makes, not just Burstner. Comes in handy when trying to find somewhere to screw the bike rack on though doesn't it? :wink:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

This is quite normal, and will be visible on many other brands too as a result of the construction technique using large sheets of aluminium over widely spaced timber.

I think other construction techniques exist such as Carthago who use an aluminium inner and outer skin with a high density foam sandwiched between them using aluminium joints that they push in to which will avoid this.

Regards
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes! You could see the skeleton on my Burstner. My wife also questioned whether this was how it should be and we were told yes!

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

gaspode said:


> The skeleton of vans built on a timber framework is detectable on most makes, not just Burstner. Comes in handy when trying to find somewhere to screw the bike rack on though doesn't it? :wink:


That is a very good point. I have the 4 mounting brackets on the rear wall but no bike rack fitted to them. I was able to detect that the brackets do NOT go through the wooden frame. The position of the framework to support the rear fixed bed to the rear wall prevents this. 8O


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Our Nexxo registered 2010 is the same. The dealer pointed it out to us at the time advising that it was standard Burstner construction. So far it hasn't fallen apart (although we have had a leak in the roof!).


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

efjayar said:


> Our Nexxo registered 2010 is the same. The dealer pointed it out to us at the time advising that it was standard Burstner construction. So far it hasn't fallen apart (although we have had a leak in the roof!).


I wonder if it was at the front top, on the nearside.... I had a leak there and am aware of at least one other in the same spot.

Alan


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

rosalan said:


> efjayar said:
> 
> 
> > Our Nexxo registered 2010 is the same. The dealer pointed it out to us at the time advising that it was standard Burstner construction. So far it hasn't fallen apart (although we have had a leak in the roof!).
> ...


Hi Alan,

I posted a reply to you on 2012-04-03 re this subject. Since then the leak returned a year later. Time will tell if they have fixed it this time.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I can't say I have ever noticed it on the Elegance, I have had a 2011 Elegance 821 and now have an Elegance 895 2013. I have never seen the frame in normal daylight, however it is noticeable when the vans get damp with condensation. You can see dry parts on the body where the frame is behind the metal. I have not had the current van long enough to see if you can see it but see no reason why it would be different. The 821 certainly showed its "bones" in cold weather

Don't worry about it and get on an enjoy your nice van ;-)


----------



## McCarrots (Mar 13, 2013)

*rear camera cable route*

Burstner Ixeo IT664 2012( Fiat

Will be fitting a rear view camera shortly, any suggestions for front to back cable route?


----------

